# Statutory Declaration - List of Things to be done



## Varun Mohta (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

There have been many queries regarding statutory declaration and after going through them I wish to affirm my understanding on them.

What I understood is (for Indian applicants) -
Since, I may not be able to get detailed employment reference from my current/previous employer, I need to write a declaration on a stamp paper citing details of my employment, my skills and get it notarized. [Format of declaration is available on various other threads in the forum.]

To corroborate the declaration, 

- I need to attach notarized employment letters, appraisal letters, salary slips, bank statements etc.

- Also, on a plain paper, I need to get reference letters from my supervisors, attach their visiting card on it and get it notarized too.

- I also need to prepare an organization chart depicting the hierarchy between me and my supervisors and get it notarized.

Is the above understanding correct? Do I need to do anything more on this regard?

Thanks,
Varun


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

You need to provide the job description letters from all the employers / work experience you have gained so far in relation to the nominated ANZSCO occupation code.

You can submit the previous employers relieving letter, service certificates and job description letter.

For the current employer job description letter if provided by HR, If not get it from the supervisor / manager listing your duties and responsibilities. You need to mention their designation, company address, mobile number and email of the person signing. Along with this you have to attach the statutory declaration stating your employer doesn't provide the same so i have got it from my Supervisor / Manager. 

Visting card, payslips, employment offer letters these are all add-on which will be good for your application but not mandatory.

Assessor will just be interested in seeing your Qualification and your job profile to make sure you fit in with the nominated ANZSCO code. 

Good Luck.


----------



## Varun Mohta (Jan 30, 2012)

Thanks for your inputs MaddyOz. 

As per my understanding, I need to get statutory declarations on stamp paper.

Do, I need reference letters from my supervisors on stamp paper or a plain A4 paper would do?

Thanks,
Varun


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

Check this

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lia/13954-example-statutory-declarations.html

You will get the document on which you need to write the declaration plus some sample declarations as well.

Stamp paper / normal paper depends on the requirement of the notary officer. ACS doesn't care about these.


----------



## Varun Mohta (Jan 30, 2012)

Thanks, for the clarification MaddyOz!!!


----------



## escaflowne (Sep 26, 2012)

MaddyOZ said:


> Check this
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...lia/13954-example-statutory-declarations.html
> 
> ...


are you sure about this. can we use normal paper.


----------



## divyasharma4 (Feb 24, 2013)

*thanks*

Hi,
Thanks. This was very useful information.
Divya


----------



## MechIndia (Mar 7, 2013)

escaflowne said:


> are you sure about this. can we use normal paper.


Yes, I am very clear on the normal paper thing. Stamp papers are used for certain legal documents, and since fees has to be paid to the govt, so we buy and use stamp papers.

Here they are NOT reqd.

But I am also aware that Notary sometimes insist on them, due to their being unaware. We may get the attestation done from any Cl-1 officer, with his details. In Aus, even bank officer, Dr etc can sign. Do you think there those ppl use Stamp Paper / or eqvt? IMHO, Big No.

So, *relax*, use normal. I've done so, w/o any objections, from my Aus skill assmt auth.
:clap2:


----------



## venkataratnamteki (Jul 9, 2013)

*Unable to go to the link*



MaddyOZ said:


> Check this
> 
> 
> You will get the document on which you need to write the declaration plus some sample declarations as well.
> ...


Hi,

I Am unable to navigate to the link given.

Can you please provide me proper link. I am looking for sample statutory declarations.

Thanks,
-Venkat


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

venkataratnamteki said:


> Hi,
> 
> I Am unable to navigate to the link given.
> 
> ...


If your looking out for SD format check out this link 
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...7-statutory-declaration-format-merged-60.html

If you want to know more about ACS check out this
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ing-australia/174930-acs-processing-1336.html


----------



## alwaysonnet (May 1, 2013)

venkataratnamteki said:


> Hi,
> 
> I Am unable to navigate to the link given.
> 
> ...


Hi venkat,

You've unearthed a sleeping post. If you applying for ACS, PM me. I will provide all the docs necessary for submitting ACS.


----------



## suresh_11in (Feb 13, 2014)

alwaysonnet said:


> Hi venkat,
> 
> You've unearthed a sleeping post. If you applying for ACS, PM me. I will provide all the docs necessary for submitting ACS.


Hi there,
if you plz provide me sample for statutory declaration for 261313..as i want to go for skill assessment.


----------

